# Things you need to know about Cryptocurrency



## MrEarl (20 Jan 2018)

Hello,

I think this YouTube video is quite useful, particularly for those who are new to cryptos and might like to get a handle on some of the basics:

 Ten things you need to know about cryptocurrency 

Hopefully over time, this thread can develop into a resource for those considering investing in cryptocurrencies. 




Please note: investing in cryptocurrencies is extremely high risk, as cryptocurrencies are not regulated and rarely have any intrinsic value.


----------

